# Sutinakäänne!



## fsm*

I was using a translator to understand this headline on seiska.fi:

_Sutinakäänne! Iida Vainio poseeraa puolialastomana tutun miehen syleilyssä_

When I typed "Sutinakäänne" - up popped the translation: "Sutina's turn"

When I added the exclamation point - the translation became: "Snap!"

Very interesting.

Is _Sutinakäänne! _a popular Finnish exclamation?
Is it used mostly by teenagers or by everyone?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Sutinakäänne_ refers to a sudden change in the crush one has on somebody. I never use the word and I don't really know what kind of people use it.

GOM


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

To elaborate a bit, _sutina_ basically refers to some kind of hasty activity. It is also used to describe certain degree of flirtation between two persons: _heidän välillään on sutinaa_. It is rather colloquial. _Käänne_ means _a turn. Sutinakäänne_ is a neologism, I've never heard it before, but I'm not surprised to see it used on Seiska! 😄


----------



## fsm*

Thank you both. That explains a lot.


----------

